# Bread and Honey - Leicester



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Not bad at all. Passed through Leicester the last two days with work. Fortunate to find this little place off New Walk/Wellington Street which has just taken delivery of a brand new Aurelia II and serves Monmouth beans. Decent espresso, although the volume seemed rather high for a double. Tasted good though. Decent flat white too. A little bit bare-bones, but definitely a spot to grab a takeaway or to sit with a paper for ten mins.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What coffee were they using


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It was by Monmouth, but didn't catch which blend/origin.


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Sounds good will have to try this place next time I go back.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

well I haven´t try this before,will definitely find a coffee shop nearby that brews monmouth coffee.


----------

